
Turning a broken iPhone into a working USB flash drive [video] - lovelearning
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AptPGnVAXeM
======
barbegal
It's a 20min+ video about a guy soldering a NAND flash chip to a board
designed to accept said NAND flash chip. Amazingly, Scotty manages to still
make it interesting by giving you an unpolished view of his process; he
documents his failures, successes and his interactions with people in
Shenzhen.

If you're looking for the engineering side though you might be disappointed,
there isn't much technical content here. It's more of a hackers guide to
getting something working.

------
jimmies
I watched his video and legitimately had a smile on my face when he finally
got it to work.

I feel that it tells the story of many makers, and I see myself in it. I can
feel his face wearing out and I see it in my face when I couldn't get
something to work so badly. I'm sure anyone who has ever worked on a hard
project can also empathize. At least this project I can feel like it's just
small hardware that is the obstacle, the flash chip probably has a datasheet
somewhere to make the whole process possible.

Watching his other memory upgrade video, I couldn't imagine how much work that
is to reverse engineer the flash memory contents of the iPhone chip to change
its configuration. I wonder how much sweat, labor, and ingenuity went into
that software. And we probably will never get to know who it is that is behind
that software.

------
threeeyed-raven
I enjoyed his previous videos where he customized a large part of his iPhone
haha. It's insane how many parts you can buy in Shenzhen.

------
thisacctforreal
He also added a headphone jack to an iPhone 7;

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AptPGnVAXeM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AptPGnVAXeM)

